# Canada Post sticker shock



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I just got back from the post office after mailing some guitar parts, and I'm in sticker shock!

Get this....A 3" x 3" x 3" cardboard box with three plastic Strat pickup covers packed in bubble wrap cost me almost 14.00 to send from BC to Ontario.

What are these guys smoking? Don't they realize they're pricing themselves out of the market?
From this point, I'll only use couriers. Canada Post has taken price-gouging to a new level and I'm tired of getting bent over.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I sent a pedal to the US and it was $18+ change. I was floored by that but the cost goes up with fuel prices too so there is a pattern that they will follow. Fuel is twice what it was 10 years ago so shipping is through the roof for sure. 

I doubt any courier will be cheaper though. It's all the same business. I hope that you get a good deal if you find one. 

The best thing to do is to put stuff like that in a bubble wrap envelope and specify 'hand sort' when you take it to the post office. 

Lastly, if you think that it's a ripoff to use them - you should feel what it's like to work for them!!kkjq


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I've never been boned by a courier the way Canada Post does it. A few months ago, I bought an Artec QTP (a pot with a miniature circuit board on the side - weighs virtually nothing) on eBay and was charged 7.75 to have it shipped from the southern US. When it turned out to be defective and I had to return it to get a refund, Canada Post charged me 16.00....Same packaging, same destination in reverse, and more than twice the price.

I doubt a courier will cost more, and it might be cheaper. At the very least, a courier's significantly faster, and they'll delivery it do my door....With Canada Post, I get a notice that tells me I have to drive 10 miles to the post office to pick it up.

Sorry Smorg....I know you work for them, and it's nothing personal, but Canadian mail service really, really sucks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They do have some funky policies. I went to ship an item. Regular mail was 2.99 but tracking bumped it to over $10.00 ?? Only problem is, half the time they don't scan it upon departure and sometimes not even upon delivery. I brought that up a few times at the post office and they just smiled and said "ya, sometimes they don't bother to scan it" as if this was not a major issue.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I've never found a courier to be cheaper than CP. 

I think a lot of the costs these days with shipping is for fuel, and the tracking and insuring of an item.

Sometimes a slight change in dimensions does crazy things to the price. ie Shipping 2 cds in cases in an envelope is $4.50, but adding a third puts it over $10.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I sent a pedal to the US and it was $18+ change. I was floored by that but the cost goes up with fuel prices too so there is a pattern that they will follow. Fuel is twice what it was 10 years ago so shipping is through the roof for sure.
> 
> I doubt any courier will be cheaper though. It's all the same business. I hope that you get a good deal if you find one.
> 
> ...


Yeah I sent a pedal to the US last week. New York, not real far. The quote I got was about $16 for regular 7 to 10 business days. I was supposed to send it just before Christmas but got a flu laid up and didn't get around to it until after Christmas so I thought I'd better send it air 3 business days guaranteed. That cost me $26. Just a small boss sized pedal no adapter.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Though Canada Post takes the bad rap for it, nowhere here does anyone mention the possibility that they are dealing with underinformed staff at a postal outlet in a store, as opposed to Canada Post employees. I'm not exalting CP employees above all blame, but I think it bears noting that often we are dealing with someone who is asked to stock shelves and sell lottery tickets and is occasional required to saunter over to the postal counter. Those folks don't necessarily have a vested interest in polishing the reputation of the postal service by offering expert advice. I'm not saying they never do, just that you're ultimately depending on their personality and mood that day, not on any sort of ongoing motivation.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I signed up for Ship in a Click with Canada Post 2 years ago.

It's great. No more going to the post office and standing in line.

You do everything online, est weight, measure the package, choose how fast the service, use your CC, print out a PDF, throw the box in a mailbox, done. You get a 5% discount as well. No surprises when you go to mail the package.

The trick is to find an old-style mailbox with a door for parcels. Most of the new SUPER boxes only have the letter slot.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Canada Post is still the cheapest....Fedex, UPS are WAY more expensive


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NB_Terry said:


> I signed up for Ship in a Click with Canada Post 2 years ago.
> 
> It's great. No more going to the post office and standing in line.
> 
> ...


I am interested in that as well. PayPal also has a Canada Post module that does the same thing. My only question is the estimated weight. The pricing is obviously part of the cost, what if you are way off, do they return it?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am interested in that as well. PayPal also has a Canada Post module that does the same thing. My only question is the estimated weight. The pricing is obviously part of the cost, what if you are way off, do they return it?


I've probably shipped 30 or so packages within North America, and I've never had one returned. I don't think they care if you're off a pound or so. It's not worth their trouble for a few dollars to return it. I imagine if your estimate was way off they'd do something.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

OP, if you think using another carrier will save you some pennies, you're very wrong. Canada Post is very reasonable. IF you have a corporate account with UPS or FedEX you might save over Canada Post, but otherwise you wont.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NB_Terry said:


> I've probably shipped 30 or so packages within North America, and I've never had one returned. I don't think they care if you're off a pound or so. It's not worth their trouble for a few dollars to return it. I imagine if your estimate was way off they'd do something.


I think I will give it a try next time. The interface is pretty simple so as long as there are no issues with the weight thing I think it will save me a bunch of time


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Though Canada Post takes the bad rap for it, nowhere here does anyone mention the possibility that they are dealing with underinformed staff at a postal outlet in a store, as opposed to Canada Post employees. I'm not exalting CP employees above all blame, but I think it bears noting that often we are dealing with someone who is asked to stock shelves and sell lottery tickets and is occasional required to saunter over to the postal counter. Those folks don't necessarily have a vested interest in polishing the reputation of the postal service by offering expert advice. I'm not saying they never do, just that you're ultimately depending on their personality and mood that day, not on any sort of ongoing motivation.


While this is true, all the receiving clerk does is put the item on the scale, plug in the dimensions and postal codes and the software gives the options and the prices - that's all controlled by Canada Post.

Been my experience that as soon as you get past a letter it's gonna be at least 12 bucks. It's the cost of doing business.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> While this is true, all the receiving clerk does is put the item on the scale, plug in the dimensions and postal codes and the software gives the options and the prices - that's all controlled by Canada Post.
> 
> Been my experience that as soon as you get past a letter it's gonna be at least 12 bucks. It's the cost of doing business.


Yep, if your shiite does not squeeze through that plastic template it can get expensive


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Spellcaster said:


> I've never been boned by a courier the way Canada Post does it. A few months ago, I bought an Artec QTP (a pot with a miniature circuit board on the side - weighs virtually nothing) on eBay and was charged 7.75 to have it shipped from the southern US. When it turned out to be defective and I had to return it to get a refund, Canada Post charged me 16.00....Same packaging, same destination in reverse, and more than twice the price.
> 
> I doubt a courier will cost more, and it might be cheaper. At the very least, a courier's significantly faster, and they'll delivery it do my door....With Canada Post, I get a notice that tells me I have to drive 10 miles to the post office to pick it up.
> 
> Sorry Smorg....I know you work for them, and it's nothing personal, but Canadian mail service really, really sucks.


UPS: Only delivers M-F between 8am and 4pm. If you're not literally standing by the door when they ring the bell and then run away, then you miss them and they only have ONE pickup centre - way over at the airport. And the pickup outlet is only open M-F 8am to 4pm. 

CANADA POST: Miss delivery and they leave a slip to pick it up at the drug store outlet which is 5 minutes away. Drug store outlet open 7 days a week, until 9 or 10pm. 

You obviously have never received anything from UPS or FedEx FROM the USA, have you?
UPS: Brokerage fees are obscene. I once got a bill for $87 for a $200 item. 
CANADA POST: $5. And half the time they don't even bother to collect it or the taxes.

Please take an equivalent package and mail it using UPS then report back here with the cost. I bet it's more. And if you were so incensed by the cost, why didn't you just take back the package and go over to a courier to send it instead?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> UPS: Only delivers M-F between 8am and 4pm. If you're not literally standing by the door when they ring the bell and then run away, then you miss them and they only have ONE pickup centre - way over at the airport. And the pickup outlet is only open M-F 8am to 4pm.
> 
> CANADA POST: Miss delivery and they leave a slip to pick it up at the drug store outlet which is 5 minutes away. Drug store outlet open 7 days a week, until 9 or 10pm.
> 
> ...


On the UPS situation, I finally figured out what you have to do with UPS. They have a service that includes the brokerage fees and the paperwork. Its called worldwide express plus. Use it, it will save you big. If you ship standard and start adding on the extras thats where they kill you.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Scott, i believe if you use a ground service, you can call UPS in advance and tell them you would like to do the customs paperwork yourself and save on the broker fees as well. I've heard of many people doing this buit i dont know the exact process myself.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Spellcaster said:


> A few months ago, I bought an Artec QTP (a pot with a miniature circuit board on the side - weighs virtually nothing) on eBay and was charged 7.75 to have it shipped from the southern US. When it turned out to be defective and I had to return it to get a refund, Canada Post charged me 16.00....Same packaging, same destination in reverse, and more than twice the price.
> 
> Sorry Smorg....I know you work for them, and it's nothing personal, but Canadian mail service really, really sucks.


I see little parcels all of the time coming into Canada from the US...sometimes something that is the same size/weight as my $18 pedal parcel with $6 postage on them. It is crazy when you look at what we would have to pay for the same parcel to send. Perhaps that is why USPS is bankrupt(?). Don't get me wrong, I could make Canada Post much more efficient and way more profitable and drop shipping rates but they don't let me make those business decisions. 

Unfortunately, there is no penalty for that person selling that defective bit on eBay - and no way for eBay to police it or many people would just break stuff that they have buyer's remorse over. The seller can be a prick or not.

You actually could have mailed it in an envelope for $2 but there would be no tracking to ensure that the person got it and very little protection for the item during its return trip - I am sure that the seller stipulated the conditions. At any rate, the unfortunate thing is that you bought a bad item on eBay. We bought a guitar body on eBay and sent photos to the seller - he sent a partial refund and we kept & fixed the body (I told the seller what we planned to do). 

Anyway, no apology required...as I said, you should try working for them if you feel 'boned'. 



NB_Terry said:


> Sometimes a slight change in dimensions does crazy things to the price. ie Shipping 2 cds in cases in an envelope is $4.50, but adding a third puts it over $10.


Dimensions can change price a lot. Some people will go to the person at the counter that they've always dealt with and they will 'stuff' it through the sizing die, then charge them 'letter rate' and that customer walks away all happy. They won't be happy if someone in another city decides to check it and sends it all the way back with the 'amount owed' on it. There's a flip side to it all. That 3rd CD is probably the one that makes it 'not fit through the sizer'. 



mhammer said:


> Though Canada Post takes the bad rap for it, nowhere here does anyone mention the possibility that they are dealing with underinformed staff at a postal outlet in a store, as opposed to Canada Post employees. I'm not exalting CP employees above all blame, but I think it bears noting that often we are dealing with someone who is asked to stock shelves and sell lottery tickets and is occasional required to saunter over to the postal counter. Those folks don't necessarily have a vested interest in polishing the reputation of the postal service by offering expert advice. I'm not saying they never do, just that you're ultimately depending on their personality and mood that day, not on any sort of ongoing motivation.


That is true. Sometimes, the person in the retail outlet has been working there a while and knows the ins and outs but there will be times that someone is just filling in or just getting their hours in - there's not much one can do about that. 


allthumbs56 said:


> While this is true, all the receiving clerk does is put the item on the scale, plug in the dimensions and postal codes and the software gives the options and the prices - that's all controlled by Canada Post.


The retail outlets can charge extra on top of what Canada Post's prices are - that's the REAL cost of doing business!! Get to know a retail postal outlet that has real Canada Post employees in it and you'll pay the true price (and also have the possibility of being privy to some real life cartoon sights!).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> Scott, i believe if you use a ground service, you can call UPS in advance and tell them you would like to do the customs paperwork yourself and save on the broker fees as well. I've heard of many people doing this buit i dont know the exact process myself.


I think you are correct, but you have to have a customs broker as well. Point being, if you allow them to do all the work, you will get charged through the nose for it. I have learned the hard way, more than once. UPS loves the brokerage side of it, they are making big money on it


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm going to start a solar-powered vehicle courier service.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

blam said:


> Scott, i believe if you use a ground service, you can call UPS in advance and tell them you would like to do the customs paperwork yourself and save on the broker fees as well. I've heard of many people doing this buit i dont know the exact process myself.


You can do that...if you live where the Customs offices are: Vancouver, Montreal and perhaps one in Ontario somewhere?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> You can do that...if you live where the Customs offices are: Vancouver, Montreal and perhaps one in Ontario somewhere?



Ontario office is Kingston and I think Niagara Falls but I don't think a lot shows up in Niagara.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keeperofthegood said:


> Ontario office is Kingston and I think Niagara Falls but I don't think a lot shows up in Niagara.


Most of our stuff comes through Windsor and Sarnia


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

In my experience the rates for FedEx Ground are similar to Can Post, and sometimes even cheaper if you're insuring a higher-end item. Service is faster & tracking info is very detailed.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

The above comments were re: shipments w/in Canada. 

I've never shipped a guitar cross-border but regularly handle returns to the US for my clients & was informed by the FedEx CSR that shipments under $200 usually do not get flagged, especially if you provide a pro forma invoice.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> The above comments were re: shipments w/in Canada.
> 
> I've never shipped a guitar cross-border but regularly handle returns to the US for my clients & was informed by the FedEx CSR that shipments under $200 usually do not get flagged, especially if you provide a pro forma invoice.


I've paid brokerage on a used pickup that cost $80 and that was after I told the guy how cheap it would be to send it USPS. UPS just sucks...and so do people who don't listen.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> UPS: Only delivers M-F between 8am and 4pm. If you're not literally standing by the door when they ring the bell and then run away, then you miss them and they only have ONE pickup centre - way over at the airport. And the pickup outlet is only open M-F 8am to 4pm.


When I was living in Edmonton I had this happen a few times. Once I was on the couch 10 steps from the door. By the time I opened it the fellow was already back to the truck. I yelled at him and he came back looking sheepish. Clearly he had knocked and ran like he was playing a kids game! Another time the driver claimed to have come to the door but I was home and there was no notice. To their credit the dispatcher made the guy bring the item to me before his day was done. UPS told me they use contractors and were having a hard time getting good ones.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

hummingway said:


> UPS told me they use contractors and were having a hard time getting good ones.


Companies typically contract out services to save them money. That means they cheap out...the old 'you get what you pay for' really rings true on that one. The thing is, if they make deliveries for them and nobody knows the difference then cheaping out really pays off for them.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

One of the things that's troubling me about the high prices Canada Post charges is that we appear to be subsidizing the fact that they offer bargain-basement rates to companies wanting to send junk mail. If retailers want to send out this crap, they should be paying their fair share to Canada Post, as well as paying an eco-disposal fee. I'll be damned if I think the average Joe like you and I should pay a higher price because of it.

I've come to the conclusion that I won't use Canada Post for anything if I can avoid it. Today, I cancelled all of my paper invoicing with the utilties and credit card companies. Further, I'd pay extra to a courier next time if that's what it takes to make sure Canada Post doesn't get another nickel from me. If enough people would do this, it would be a wakeup call for them. That kind of defeats the original intent of complaining about them overcharging, but it's the principle of the thing now. Canada Post....you're in my sights now!


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

I've got UPS and FedEx quotes and they are regularly way cheaper than Canada post. And the service is way better. This might be a generalization, but I often find CP employees to be unenthusiastic, uncaring and lethargic. I'm sure it's not the greatest job in the world, but I've done a lot worse and smiled.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Apply for a Canada Post Venture One card. You get Expedited Shipping for same rate as Parcel Post and free tracking.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Spellcaster said:


> I just got back from the post office after mailing some guitar parts, and I'm in sticker shock!
> 
> Get this....A 3" x 3" x 3" cardboard box with three plastic Strat pickup covers packed in bubble wrap cost me almost 14.00 to send from BC to Ontario.
> 
> ...


That's because you boxed it instead of putting it in a bubble envelope. The envelope is cheaper. Why? Because it's an envelope!


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought about a bubble envelope but I've received too many parts I bought on eBay that suffered from underpacking and rough handling. This parcel had three plastic pickup covers in it and I didn't think they'd survive without proper packaging.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> This... make sure you go to a real post office. The jokers at the local drugstore postal outlet charge more for the same packages.


Where are these real post offices?
All I've seen for years are the ones in drug stores, corner stores and gas stations...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Spellcaster said:


> I thought about a bubble envelope but I've received too many parts I bought on eBay that suffered from underpacking and rough handling. This parcel had three plastic pickup covers in it and I didn't think they'd survive without proper packaging.


Yes, that's understandable. Next time put thin foam around the articles and then tape them tightly together. That will stop any rough or sharp edges from penetrating the bubble wrap.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I was taking two guitars to ship from the downtown Edmonton PO. I struggled in the doors and was met by a camera crew who asked if they could ask me a questions. This was when CP had just announced they were going to tie there prices to fuel costs and the reporter wanted my feelings on that. I explained that I found Canada Post competitively priced and as efficient as the next guy. If tying their prices to fuel costs was what it took to be competitive then it made sense to do so. They thanked me then interviewed some old fellow who just wanted to rant against the evil crown corporation. Guess which point of view was aired.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Nick Burman said:


> I've got UPS and FedEx quotes and they are regularly way cheaper than Canada post. And the service is way better. This might be a generalization, but I often find CP employees to be unenthusiastic, uncaring and lethargic. I'm sure it's not the greatest job in the world, but I've done a lot worse and smiled.


 Well, those employees are often the ones that have 2 years left before they retire so they are damn exhausted and often 'Far Side' character-ish.



rollingdam said:


> Apply for a Canada Post Venture One card. You get Expedited Shipping for same rate as Parcel Post and free tracking.


I have that and still paid $18 and change.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Nick Burman said:


> I've got UPS and FedEx quotes and they are regularly way cheaper than Canada post. And the service is way better. This might be a generalization, but I often find CP employees to be unenthusiastic, uncaring and lethargic. I'm sure it's not the greatest job in the world, but I've done a lot worse and smiled.


I have always been a proponent of Canada Post. I refuse to use UPS. But, I agree as far as Fedex. At least as of late. Their rates are competitive, they have a couple of drop off centres in my town which is not a big town, and I have received quicker and better service lately from them.

I can vouch for the UPS 'ring and run' method. They are literally high tailing it before I can get from my at home office to the front door. I can see their truck through the window, and I sprint to the door and they will still be gone.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> But, I agree as far as Fedex. At least as of late. Their rates are competitive, they have a couple of drop off centres in my town which is not a big town, and I have received quicker and better service lately from them.


Be careful sending to the USA using FedEx though. Here's why: 

I got a guitar via FedEx before from the USA. I was assured that there would be no extra charges (as was the sender who explicitly asked). I got the guitar and then I got a huge bill. Part was brokerage and part was tax. Well, I said 'what happens if I refuse to pay this?' and the FedEx customer service person says "we just go after the shipper". 

So...if they'll do it to the dude who shipped to me, they will do it to you if you ship and the buyer says "I'm not paying". 

I ended up resolving it as I would not ever do that to someone so he did not get charged but they are in it to make as much as they can.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Well, there's one just up the street from me... and several more scattered around the city. Looking at the Canada Post site and searching 'Calgary', there seems to be two in Calgary which is odd as there are more in Halifax than that.
> 
> CALGARY CENTRAL PO 639 5TH AVE SW
> CALGARY AB T2P 1A0
> ...


Thanks, I'll keep that for future reference, in case I need it.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Canada post is the only courier I will use. Try recieving something across the boarder using UPS and you will really get kicked in the wallet. Them brokerage fees are a license to steal. USPS or Canada Post for me.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Be careful sending to the USA using FedEx though. Here's why:
> 
> I got a guitar via FedEx before from the USA. I was assured that there would be no extra charges (as was the sender who explicitly asked). I got the guitar and then I got a huge bill. Part was brokerage and part was tax. Well, I said 'what happens if I refuse to pay this?' and the FedEx customer service person says "we just go after the shipper".
> 
> ...


On the other side of that, I have had a half dozen shipments from the States using Fedex where companies told me brokerage and taxes were included. I didn't pay anything on arrival. There are a lot of companies now that offer this service, and they wouldn't be offering it if they were having issues like you mention. Could there have been some kind or error on the shippers part?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

> Canada post is the only courier I will use. Try recieving something across the boarder using UPS and you will really get kicked in the wallet. Them brokerage fees are a license to steal. USPS or Canada Post for me.


In general I still agree with that. And I am not vouching for UPS. My experience with Fedex have been better. But where a courier comes in handy is if you want a guaranteed delivery time on a parcel and reliable tracking. USPS and Canada Post only have quicker guaranteed times on their higher services, and even with those services the tracking is pretty useless at times.

If I am not worried about delivery time or tracking, I still use USPS/Canada Post to get items from the States. But if a company offers Fedex with brokerage fees included, I am starting to use that option more. Especially on a guitar because I know it will be here quicker. The prices are more competitive now, and the service has been better lately.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> On the other side of that, I have had a half dozen shipments from the States using Fedex where companies told me brokerage and taxes were included. I didn't pay anything on arrival. There are a lot of companies now that offer this service, and they wouldn't be offering it if they were having issues like you mention. Could there have been some kind or error on the shippers part?


I think that the option has been there for some time. If you get Air service (usually a premium service) then things aren't brokered across the border because they are flown - no border crossings in the air. It is strange in this era that a technicality like mode of travel has something to do with it but that's the way that it is.

I think the issues are typical of someone just not knowing...perhaps a person without much experience? I know that average citizens normally have no idea that brokerage fees even exist and they usually don't know that we have to pay tax on used items too. Yes, 'free trade' was for big corporations - it didn't do anything for the average Joe.

When it comes to the scenario like I had in which they would just go after the shipper, it was just their normal service and that is their normal practice.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> On the other side of that, I have had a half dozen shipments from the States using Fedex where companies told me brokerage and taxes were included. I didn't pay anything on arrival. There are a lot of companies now that offer this service, and they wouldn't be offering it if they were having issues like you mention. Could there have been some kind or error on the shippers part?


If these are music stores, would you mind telling us which companies you dealt with that offered this?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> If these are music stores, would you mind telling us which companies you dealt with that offered this?


The only site selling music items I used is Rondo Music. Which is a store selling a specific line. Several others on this forum have bought from them. 

I think one major music retailer offers USPS as an option, but I could be wrong on that. If the biggie stores get more Canadian business, they may end having more Canada friendly shipping options though. I know that is why Rondo includes the brokerage, taxes etc.

The other stores including brokerage fees on shipping where not music stores.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Stewmac deals with Fedex that way. Total fee at order, no extra cost at the door.
Not the cheapest route, $20-30 on each of the two orders I placed.
Delivered in two days up here to Sudbury. 
I'm lucky if I get something from southern Ontario in two days with CP.

I had a guitar sent through UPS from the states once and got dinged pretty hard with fees.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> The only site selling music items I used is Rondo Music. Which is a store selling a specific line. Several others on this forum have bought from them.
> 
> I think one major music retailer offers USPS as an option, but I could be wrong on that. If the biggie stores get more Canadian business, they may end having more Canada friendly shipping options though. I know that is why Rondo includes the brokerage, taxes etc.
> 
> The other stores including brokerage fees on shipping where not music stores.


I didn't know Kurt did that. I asked him one time if he would ship USPS and he said no but he didn't explain about covering the shipping costs. It doesn't make a big difference to me since I go across the border every couple of weeks anyway for gas and groceries and the odd time to pick up something I've ordered in the USA. I just pick it up at the depot. But it's good to know if someone else is thinking about buying something from them so we can pass the info on to them. Thanks, Steadfastly


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> S
> 
> I had a guitar sent through UPS from the states once and got dinged pretty hard with fees.


It happened to me once with UPS. It will not happen again. It was something for my wife or I would have refused it. They are totally immoral with their extra charges for brokerage is so simple these days. It takes about 2 minutes max per item. I used to import items and did the brokerage myself.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

Since we're telling UPS stories, let me add mine. When I did my Tele guitar-to-bass conversion. the only company I could find that had a 25 1/2" scale bass was Fernandes. I called them to ask about the strings they used on the Nomad, they couldn't recommend a retailer I could buy them from, but would sell me them direct. The salesman was really helpful, promised to send them USPS, and then put them on UPS. The strings were 55.00USD, the UPS delivery was about 30.00, the brokerage charge was 42.00, and when UPS showed up, they collected the Canadian taxes before I could sign for them. Mosy expensive set of four strings I've ever owned.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't know Kurt did that. I asked him one time if he would ship USPS and he said no but he didn't explain about covering the shipping costs. It doesn't make a big difference to me since I go across the border every couple of weeks anyway for gas and groceries and the odd time to pick up something I've ordered in the USA. I just pick it up at the depot. But it's good to know if someone else is thinking about buying something from them so we can pass the info on to them. Thanks, Steadfastly


Ya it's not really 'covering' just being up front. All fees are included in the shipping total at checkout. So there are no surprises at your door. Even with the fees and Fedex shipping, the rates aren't that bad for a guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Spellcaster said:


> Since we're telling UPS stories, let me add mine. When I did my Tele guitar-to-bass conversion. the only company I could find that had a 25 1/2" scale bass was Fernandes. I called them to ask about the strings they used on the Nomad, they couldn't recommend a retailer I could buy them from, but would sell me them direct. The salesman was really helpful, promised to send them USPS, and then put them on UPS. The strings were 55.00USD, the UPS delivery was about 30.00, the brokerage charge was 42.00, and when UPS showed up, they collected the Canadian taxes before I could sign for them. Mosy expensive set of four strings I've ever owned.


Yes, that's about it. Those guys are morally bankrupt. I could not work with a company like that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Ya it's not really 'covering' just being up front. All fees are included in the shipping total at checkout. So there are no surprises at your door. Even with the fees and Fedex shipping, the rates aren't that bad for a guitar.


Agreed. From what you mentioned in your previous post, the rates are very reasonable, as is Kurt, to deal with.


----------

